# Reliable method of transporting documents to Sharm



## lewroll (Oct 29, 2010)

Can anyone tell me a reliable way of sending papers to Sharm from the UK please? Any help and advice appreciated.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

DHL would be your best bet... remember never send originals in case of loss,


----------



## Clarabella (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi, I have just sent some documents to Sharm from Birmingham UK via Royal Mails International signed for service - posted last Tuesday arrived intact yesterday! DHL was stupid money!


----------



## lewroll (Oct 29, 2010)

Clarabella said:


> Hi, I have just sent some documents to Sharm from Birmingham UK via Royal Mails International signed for service - posted last Tuesday arrived intact yesterday! DHL was stupid money!


Clarabella - hi, how much did it cost and did they guarantee delivery please?


----------



## Clarabella (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi,
it costs £5.15 plus either airmail or surface mail costs dependent on weight - I paid just over £8 in total - they don't guarantee a delivery date but aim to get it there in 5- 7 working days for airmail which they upheld in my case - go to Royal Mails website for all the info you need


----------



## lewroll (Oct 29, 2010)

Clarabella said:


> Hi,
> it costs £5.15 plus either airmail or surface mail costs dependent on weight - I paid just over £8 in total - they don't guarantee a delivery date but aim to get it there in 5- 7 working days for airmail which they upheld in my case - go to Royal Mails website for all the info you need


Many thanks. :clap2: I have to confess, I did think that Royal Mail would be a non starter knowing what the postal system is like in Egypt.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Aramex is a good courier, we use them all the time, cheaper than DHL or Fedex


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

canuck2010 said:


> Aramex is a good courier, we use them all the time, cheaper than DHL or Fedex


We use Aramex a lot as well and they are good


----------

